# Fiji recording studio



## chillbot (Jun 20, 2017)

I have some friends in Fiji I'm trying to help... they run a music school for kids and are fantastic humans.

Right now I think they are mostly all acoustics and amps and live music, but they want to setup a recording studio. There is virtually no recording studio in Fiji at the moment.

This is what they sent me as a starting list. IGNORE THE PRICES THOSE ARE FIJI DOLLARS. Plus I got them a much much better deal from my Sweetwater guy, if we can figure out how to get the gear to Fiji. We are working on that part of it.






So the issue is they need to cut down on costs. You can see they went big initially. But I know we can get 90% of the quality at a much lower cost. Like Komplete 11 will be plenty for them to start with... they can always go to Ultimate later on if they need to. Hopefully I can get them on here to talk about their needs more specifically. But in the meantime, I know I have friends on here that just can't resist gear chat... so let's hear it... any suggestions?

I think Kontrol S88 is good.. Komplete 11 is a great start... Protools, maybe. The Apollo could be overkill. Also the Creation Station is a PC so that won't work with the Apollo anyway. I know that a lot of the musicians that work around Suva use Mac laptops to record with portably, it seems to be pretty common there. Maybe that's a better way to start? Also we are at the point now where every studio doesn't have to have Pro Tools, right? I would consider another DAW.

Anyway if you have time and are feeling helpful, throw me a list of what you would start with.... thanks!


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 20, 2017)

Spending less on monitors, perhaps the JBL 308's ? They will also need a couple good pairs of headphones for musicians. Audio-Technica for the best bang for the buck.

Apollo Twin Duo, can work with windows and cost less.
http://www.uaudio.com/press/releases/2015/apollo-twin-usb-press/
For entry level Audient is great.

I agree they they should think about a laptop then they can easily be mobile. If they do go Mac Book Pro make sure they purchase the extra Applecare.
SSD drives as well.

Komplete is smart and on sale I believe this month. I would also suggest Omni. They could get a lot done with those. If you contact Eric perhaps he would offer a discount for them.

I would also suggest they discuss a better microphone choice(s) with your Sweetwater guy. They should also have a very good matched pair of mics.

Investment in a room treatment package, insurance, and security, is also wise.

Please let me know if I can be of further assistance.


----------



## chillbot (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks this is good. Was hoping for a bit more input but I have done a bunch of research and I think I can steer them in the right direction... I'll let you know!


----------



## cc64 (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi Chillbot,

maybe the Telefunken is a bit overkill? I'm not a mic expert but i'm sure there are good mics out there that would do a great job for the third of the price? 

Claude


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 22, 2017)

Yah a 414, SM-7, 57's, KSM, AT, Octavas, would all useful for them.

If they want a really good affordable vocal mic I would recommend the Warm Audio 87 clone for about $500 usd.

PM me if you need anything else, anytime.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jun 22, 2017)

I agree with Synthpunk that the monitors are overkill. 

I wouldn't get the Sweetwater PC. Way overpriced. No need to a special music PC. A decent Dell or HP will be fine. Usually the level below their gaming PC's (like the normal home computers) as they have the exact same specs as the gaming just without a fancy graphics card and flashing lights. 

You can get a Dell XPS for $1000 which has roughly the same specs as the $2600 Creation Station minus the SSD (although you get a much more powerful graphics card). I work with a prominent composer who is running everything off of a single Dell XPS and I used to use one as a slave as well.


----------



## j_kranz (Jun 22, 2017)

If this is for an academic institution/non-profit/etc., then I'd suggest they contact the manufacturer's directly (Native Instruments etc.) ... pretty sure most might have significant discounts for those types of orders.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jun 22, 2017)

Another thing that might be worth factoring into this is the steal-ability of these things if it' going to be at a school regardless of how great the students are. Plenty of things have gone missing at my university and we have various doors that require key cards and passcodes. It's one of the reason they don't use any dongles (although you could chain them up). I'd be worried about getting a laptop because of this.

Edit: I may have misunderstood the OP. Is this for a school or just for friends who happen to run a school? If it's the latter then you can disregard this.


----------



## chillbot (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks all good points. Yes it would be a recording studio for the school. You should hear some of these kids!


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 22, 2017)

yes some things are overkill but depends on what they want to so,.

going down a peg might work. Like Maudio keyboards, monitors, berhinger studio stuff.

Also, some schools get free gear so companies can get a hold on their future sales. that was in berklee and MI at least not sure about Fiji. but could be a good marketing opportunity for some company showing off pictures of those beaches!

maybe get clones of the high end gear. like warm audio mic and pre.
and that way get several headphones.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 22, 2017)

Some questions: If it is a recording studio for kids, do they need to go virtual at all? I would scrap Komplete and use soundfonts. Instead I would go e. g. with an AT SDC stereo pair and one decent LDC (KSM, 414).

Reaper instead of Protools. You can do pitch corrections with this, no need for Melodyne.

Good midrange audio interface like Native Instruments Komplete Audio 6 or something Focusrite.

As you can see my focus would be on the acoustic / recording side, and the kids can do the virtual producer / hip hop thing with freeware tools easy enough.


----------



## AllanH (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm not familiar with current ProTools, so maybe the following is unnecessary:

1) I'd look at getting a high-quality Reverb. If there is any amount of mix/mastering, that's important. I personally like EWQL Spaces.

2) I'd also consider iZotope Ozone, and/or the Music Production Bundle 2.


----------



## and- (Jun 22, 2017)

Is it possible for them to buy different headphones? I think HD280 Pro hide a lot of information about the higher and the lower parts of the sound spectrum. I have these, and IMO while they are ok for casual listening (and provide very good sound isolation), they are virtually useless when mixing. Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro (250ohm) would be much more useful in a studio, I think (I also have these).


----------



## kilgurt (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi Chillbot,
great Idea to help the people building their dream. I plan to go on vacation to Fiji in August and it would be my pleasure to provide some support for your friends over there. Please tell them to pm me directly if they like ([email protected]) - if this is ok with you!
Cheers Steve


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 23, 2017)

I would also suggest getting Reason. Even though Komplete has a bunch of synth and samplers, Reason brings also that "Rack" feel which might help kids learn about patching, synthesis and sequencing. Not to mention how awesome it looks for newcomers.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 23, 2017)

If they go Mac, Logic X Pro gives you allot for 199 usd.

Reaper would be my choice for students.


----------



## Morning Coffee (Jun 23, 2017)

For hardware,

1. Audient ID22 interface or Apollo Twin combined with an 8 channel microphone preamp like the Audient ASP880, Focusrite Clarett 8 etc. The Audient units have insert points, so in future they can easily add analog compressors or EQ's into the signal chain if they wish.

2. An analog/hybrid mixing console like the soundcraft signature 22 MTK.

3. A digital console like the Allen and Heath Qu16 (which could double as a live sound mixing board when needed)


----------

